# For swaps,space wolf army for blacktemplars or unpainted marines



## mikef350 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Sold*

Hi all

Up for swaps is the left over models of my space wolf army which was new built a week ago but i have decided that i want black templars now so i have kept my armor and just trying to get rid of the men.What you get is all new built,primed,basecoated and most the models drybrushed-

Codex
Grimnar
Rune preist

x5 scouts

squad x1-arjac rockfist,x8 grey hunters.
squad x2-rune preist,wolf gaurd, x2 grey hunters.

x15 metal blood claws.
lukas the trickster
x6 man long fangs,x3 lascannons,heavy bolter,plasma cannon
x8 around 8 spare men and loads of bitz
6x unpainted fenrisen wolfs.

id like either well painted or unpainted templar models or if unpainted just standard marine's roughly same as what i am offering.I realise that i am a new member but i can provide plenty of feedback back from various forums and ebay etc.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

PM Sent


----------

